# Elderberry syrup for colds/coughs (toddler)



## es1967

Ds had a typical cold then the following wk turned into a loose cough w lots of congestion. He had a slight fever 99.9 at night for 2 nights but then it was gone. I took him to the dr a few days ago because he seemed less active than usual and I thought I better have him checked out. He is a "very" high energy kid so if he is a little less energetic I worry. Dr said it was a sinus infection and to watch it to make sure its getting better. If not they would give him antibiotics. Well, he's still coughing a little and wondered if something like Elderberry might help boost his immune system to fight this off. Anyone ever tried it? Any other suggestions. We have fresh OJ every morning, take super food and eat very healthfully but still can't avoid these nasty bugs.


----------



## dharmama

we use elderberry syrup for colds/coughs/flus etc.

one of my kids won't take it (she also won't drink juice/tea) but the other LOVES it and would take it every day if he could.

i tend to take it myself and give it to my ds when someone else in our house too.

have you ever tried wet socks? they work really well for us!


----------



## es1967

Thanks for the reply. I read the reviews on one brand of elderberry syrup yesterday and everyone rated it as awesome stating that it often stopped colds and or reduced their time of recovery. Most colds they said lasted max 3 days. It can be taken as a preventative too. Going to pick some up today. The "wet socks" thing is really interesting. I'll have to try it next time I get sick. What type of colds/flus do you use it for? Do you use vitamin C at all?


----------



## journeywooz

i second the warming socks!!!!


----------



## ollyoxenfree

I made elderberry syrup last year, using fresh elderberries from a farmer's market. I think it was pretty potent but honestly, it was just too sweet for me to use regularly for prevention. I gave most of it away as gifts, although I still have one bottle in the freezer.


----------



## 1love4ever

You might also start giving probiotics. I recommend one of these http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-Defense-76-8-Grams-Plastic/dp/B0010WD31A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1317102783&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Life-Probiotics-Kids-3-4-Ounce/dp/B004H9O4VG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317102783&sr=8-1

Does he eat lots of fresh organic fruits and veggies? I would give him fresh organic berries, kiwi, etc. Also, raw organic manuka honey might help. It has natural antibiotic and antiviral properties. Incorporating garlic into his diet may also help.


----------



## 1love4ever

O goodness I just saw when this was originally posted...... Well, I hope my post can help someone still!


----------



## ollyoxenfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1love4ever*
> 
> O goodness I just saw when this was originally posted...... Well, I hope my post can help someone still!










Oh, good for you for noticing - I sure didn't! I've noticed quite a few elderly threads being revived lately. Normally, I spot the date, but this time I think I was distracted by the subject. I've been debating whether to try another elderberry concoction this year, but somehow make something less sweet than the syrup.


----------



## 1love4ever

Lol yeah I have noticed the same thing. I've been looking in to trying elderberry syrup so was wanting to read what others had to say. My only concern I guess is the heat that the syrup is exposed to, can you get raw elderberry syrup? I believe that lots of beneficial properties are destroyed when something is exposed to heat or frozen.


----------



## ollyoxenfree

I wonder if the answer is to use a juicer. I don't have one, but making raw juice with the berries and sweetening as necessary (if it all) seems like it would be a good idea. The juice wouldn't have the shelf life of the syrup, but if you froze it in ice cube trays, you could make it last for awhile. I made so much syrup last year that I ended up freezing several bottles and it seemed fine when I thawed it.


----------



## sunnygir1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1love4ever*
> 
> Lol yeah I have noticed the same thing. I've been looking in to trying elderberry syrup so was wanting to read what others had to say. My only concern I guess is the heat that the syrup is exposed to, can you get raw elderberry syrup? I believe that lots of beneficial properties are destroyed when something is exposed to heat or frozen.


The raw juice, apparently, contains compounds that can be poisonous. It is generally not recommended to consume raw elderberry juice. Many herbal remedies are processed with heat -- teas and such. You can also make or buy elderberry tincture that is not sweet at all. I have made syrup using a recipe from one of Rosemary Gladstar's herbals -- it is just simmer berries in water, strain and add honey, I think. You don't have to make it too sweet.


----------



## 1love4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnygir1*
> 
> The raw juice, apparently, contains compounds that can be poisonous. It is generally not recommended to consume raw elderberry juice. Many herbal remedies are processed with heat -- teas and such. You can also make or buy elderberry tincture that is not sweet at all. I have made syrup using a recipe from one of Rosemary Gladstar's herbals -- it is just simmer berries in water, strain and add honey, I think. You don't have to make it too sweet.


Oh that is interesting! Good to know thanks


----------



## Wildflower

I've been wanting to grow elderberries to make syrup--that sounds like such a cozy pre-winter thing to do! Gotta find a nursery that sells them--anybody here grow them or know where to buy?


----------



## sunnygir1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildflower*
> 
> I've been wanting to grow elderberries to make syrup--that sounds like such a cozy pre-winter thing to do! Gotta find a nursery that sells them--anybody here grow them or know where to buy?


I would call around to local nurseries and if you can't find them there, you can order them online. A quick Google search led me to Gurney's -- they sell them. They might not ship them year-round, it's often that way with fruiting shrubs.


----------



## HeatherB

Well, this is definitely an old thread, but, yes, elderberry is great for colds! When I take it right at the beginning of an illness (when I can feel it coming but am not yet completely knocked out by it), the illness generally doesn't progress any further. It's AMAZING. I take the Gaia Herbs Rapid Relief Super Concentrated. It's expensive, but so worth it! Just chugged a little, in fact...


----------



## majoie

We've used Sambucus Syrup from Nature's Way. It's been tested as an antiviral. I don't know if it would be effective in a bacterial infection. It has natural raspberry flavoring. The kids like it and ask for it all the time, but it's too expensive to have just because it tastes like a treat! If we take it at the beginning of a cold or flu it does keep it from progressing. It doesn't seem to do too much if we wait until we are really sick. If one of us comes down with something everybody takes it. It does help with prevention too along with the usual handwashing, etc.

Red elderberries are poisonous. Make sure you get black elderberries (Sambucus canadensis) if you want to grow your own. My mother mixes apple juice with the elderberries when she makes jam. It's a gorgeous color. I made it once with just elderberries and it was too strong to my taste. We used to pick them wild in the Endless Mountains in PA. I have grown them too. Be aware that they sucker and spread into a big thicket-not too appropriate in a small garden-they need lots of room.


----------



## sunnygir1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaJoie*
> 
> We've used Sambucus Syrup from Nature's Way. It's been tested as an antiviral. I don't know if it would be effective in a bacterial infection. It has natural raspberry flavoring. The kids like it and ask for it all the time, but it's too expensive to have just because it tastes like a treat! If we take it at the beginning of a cold or flu it does keep it from progressing. It doesn't seem to do too much if we wait until we are really sick. If one of us comes down with something everybody takes it. It does help with prevention too along with the usual handwashing, etc.
> 
> Red elderberries are poisonous. Make sure you get black elderberries (Sambucus canadensis) if you want to grow your own. My mother mixes apple juice with the elderberries when she makes jam. It's a gorgeous color. I made it once with just elderberries and it was too strong to my taste. We used to pick them wild in the Endless Mountains in PA. I have grown them too. Be aware that they sucker and spread into a big thicket-not too appropriate in a small garden-they need lots of room.


Great points about which variety to grow and under what conditions. They would actually be great in an area you mow around to keep them under control -- and they will not bloom or fruit well unless they are in full sun. There may actually be garden varieties that do not spread as vigorously -- you can check into that through nursery websites.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

I bought some elderberry bushes this fall to plant to cover up my propane gas tank. Apparently they grow quite big, have beautiful flowers and of course, the berries. I used some of the berries on the plants I bought (there were just two bunches) and put them in a wine cordial I made with a madeira wine, elderberries, lemon balm, Borage flowers, and peach tree leaves. I put in all in a crock for a couple of weeks and then poured some off into another bottle. This would be for adults to sip before bed as the herbs are all relaxing, but have not tried yet. Birds and wildlife apparently love the plants as well.

I would also check out homeopathic remedies for simple colds and coughs (though this one is long healed by now LOL). I love the book Homeopathic Medicine at Home.

And, by the way, colds are good for our children. Getting sick is what matures and develops their immune systems. A fever cleans out the system.


----------



## es1967

Thanks for all the replies. I'm the one that started this thread and amazed people still reply. Thanks for the advice Peggy. My son is now in his second year at preschool and is off again today with a bad cough. It just circulates round and round this school. He has been off more days this month than ever.

I do everything cell salts, vit c, elderberry, vit D, greens, juice carrots for him alot, etc etc. I even started making my own Kefir. He could eat an entire broccoli at one sitting! And he is not vaccinated. He still gets everything!! It seems more than some kids I know that do not do any of the above. I am at my wits end. So my only hope is that he will have a super duper immune system some time.


----------



## sunnygir1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I'm the one that started this thread and amazed people still reply. Thanks for the advice Peggy. My son is now in his second year at preschool and is off again today with a bad cough. It just circulates round and round this school. He has been off more days this month than ever.
> 
> I do everything cell salts, vit c, elderberry, vit D, greens, juice carrots for him alot, etc etc. I even started making my own Kefir. He could eat an entire broccoli at one sitting! And he is not vaccinated. He still gets everything!! It seems more than some kids I know that do not do any of the above. I am at my wits end. So my only hope is that he will have a super duper immune system some time.


My ds was sick November through May when I had my kids in daycare (he was 1-1.5yo and dd was 3.5-4yo). I am so happy to have them home this year. He may still get sick fall through spring, or he may have been better this year anyway. Although I know it is good to build his immune system, it was still rough having him with a runny nose for 7 months with 5 stomach flus during that time -- yuck!

ETA: My kids are also unvaxed, eat well, and get lots of natural remedy kind of stuff.


----------



## es1967

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnygir1*
> 
> My ds was sick November through May when I had my kids in daycare (he was 1-1.5yo and dd was 3.5-4yo). I am so happy to have them home this year. He may still get sick fall through spring, or he may have been better this year anyway. Although I know it is good to build his immune system, it was still rough having him with a runny nose for 7 months with 5 stomach flus during that time -- yuck!
> 
> ETA: My kids are also unvaxed, eat well, and get lots of natural remedy kind of stuff.


Glad I am not the only one. Its so depressing when you do all these things and still cannot minimize or prevent an illness. With us its mostly

coughs and then often very high fevers. It is normal for DS's fever's to get up to 105 and more. Anything under 103 he is still playing happily.

This cough circulates the preschool every year. They have named the cough after the preschool. He only attends 3 half days but its enough

to get those germs. Tonight I mixed some oregano oil and coconut oil for his chest. Gave him some vit C and raw honey.


----------



## DianeLutzYoga

I can personally attest to how AMAZING the effects of elderberry tea are.... Had a horrible sinus infection while pregnant, drank it multiple times per day and was better in 2 days. Felt another cold coming on later on and started the tea and did not get sick at all. I am a firm believer and would def give it to my toddler if safety guidelines permit.... Age and dosage etc.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es1967*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I'm the one that started this thread and amazed people still reply. Thanks for the advice Peggy. My son is now in his second year at preschool and is off again today with a bad cough. It just circulates round and round this school. He has been off more days this month than ever.
> 
> I do everything cell salts, vit c, elderberry, vit D, greens, juice carrots for him alot, etc etc. I even started making my own Kefir. He could eat an entire broccoli at one sitting! And he is not vaccinated. He still gets everything!! It seems more than some kids I know that do not do any of the above. I am at my wits end. So my only hope is that he will have a super duper immune system some time.


Phil Incao, MD, whose patients are 50% vaccinators and 50% non-vaccinators says that the un-vaccinated kids get acute illness more and chronic illness less and the vaccinated kids get acute illness less and chronic illness less.

Could he have any allergies?

Do you think he would benefit from a homeopathic evaluation for a constitutional remedy. If you're concerned, it's legitimate. But, it does sound like you're doing everything you can.


----------



## NorthernFamily

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peggy O'Mara*
> 
> Phil Incao, MD, whose patients are 50% vaccinators and 50% non-vaccinators says that the *un-vaccinated kids get acute illness more and chronic illness less and the vaccinated kids get acute illness less and chronic illness less*.
> 
> Could he have any allergies?
> 
> Do you think he would benefit from a homeopathic evaluation for a constitutional remedy. If you're concerned, it's legitimate. But, it does sound like you're doing everything you can.


Is this a typo? Or do vaccinated kids get less sick in both realms?


----------



## bruna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorthernFamily*
> 
> Is this a typo? Or do vaccinated kids get less sick in both realms?


I am wondering about this too. I suspect a typo. Is a followup possible Peggy O'Mara?


----------



## es1967

Wow, it seems so long ago I started this thread. Since then started making my own elderberry with raw honey. I have found Gaia's echinacea and goldenseal to work well too. Plus colloidial silver. DS picked up alot of things in preschool and always developed super high fevers. He is now 7 yrs old and seems he grew out of that. With my son I have to agree he has no chronic illness's but did pick up colds and flu's when he was younger.


----------

